# My grandmas kitty!



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by me.

Snowball...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The one of Snowball on the Wishing Well...
Its just like he made a wish and he's waiting for it to happen!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

awwwwww! He's a cutie! Bet he's friendly!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah. Shes a sweetie.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

threecatguy said:


> Yeah. Shes a sweetie.


Ooops! Sorry Miss Snowball! I called you a "he" !!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

its ok


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------

